# Converting a trailer to a removable tongue



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

This falls under the category of "why didn't I order it that way?" :headknock 

I'll have to take some measurements, but the aluminum tube of the tongue is maybe a 4" x 6"? How would I go about it? Could a person have another tongue fabricated that would slip inside the existing tubing and thru bolt it in 3 or 4 places? It wouldn't be the fastest thing to take apart, but it might get the job done.


----------



## bb1234 (Dec 24, 2007)

Thats exactly what my bro in laws ski boat has, i think hes only got 2 bolts through, makes me jealous when he just unscrews them and yanks the whole tounge out and closes the garage. He only uses the boat in freshwater, doesnt show any signs of weakness, and its an 88'model. Good luck, i have been pondering on the same issue, thinking of the swing maybe, not sure though.


----------



## Fujimo (Jan 10, 2008)

*Quick fix*

http://sportsmantrailers.com/tongues.htm


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Fujimo said:


> http://sportsmantrailers.com/tongues.htm


Cool. Who would have thunk it? I am assuming those are all galvanized steel. Don't suppose there would be any issues with that and the aluminum? After all, the coupler I have is galvanized steel and it is permantly bolted on the aluminum tube.


----------



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

Stuart said:


> This falls under the category of "why didn't I order it that way?" :headknock
> 
> I'll have to take some measurements, but the aluminum tube of the tongue is maybe a 4" x 6"? How would I go about it? Could a person have another tongue fabricated that would slip inside the existing tubing and thru bolt it in 3 or 4 places? It wouldn't be the fastest thing to take apart, but it might get the job done.


This is what I did to my previous trailer. Cut the tongue with a chop saw and welded a piece of square tubing to the tongue side where it would slide into the trailer side where it was cut from. Instead of bolts, I used 3 drop pins. Very easy and quick to pull the tongue.


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

Had sportsman do it on a few trailers, looked good worked well. Call Pat at 281 482 1000.


----------



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

now i just need to remove the headers off the garage and raise it about a foot so I can fit the center console in!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

munson said:


> now i just need to remove the headers off the garage and raise it about a foot so I can fit the center console in!


LOL I have plenty of vertical clearance and the boat is actually in the garage right now, just at an angle. I can still can still get my little car in there, but the wife's truck is a tight fit and I'm afraid she or one of the kids would mess up the boa,,,,,,err I mean mess up the truck backing out


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

the removable tongue saves me 2 feet in my garage. Instead of trying to angle it in the garage, I just back it straight in. My comes with a pin and just swings to the side with the pin removed. Going on four years without any problems. Just make sure you put that pin in when you are ready to take off or your tailgate will take a severe beating.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

Im going through the same thing not to make it fit in the garage but to fix some previous damage. 
I contacted McClain Trailers and they sold me a "removable tongue kit" for less than $100, basically 4-5' section of 2.5"x2.5" to fit inside my 3"x3" square tubing with a 2" coupler with saftey chains bolted on one end and i would have to drill and install pins or bolts to the other once i cut off the bad section of trailer.

This is to fix the damage the previous owner did to the trailer when he jack knifed it and bent the tongue.









another option is to go with a Fulton bolt on swing hitch as mentioned by TheSamarai
you can pickup @ Northerntool for about $120 http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200311795_200311795
and i have also seen them at some Academy stores in the trailer sections


----------

